

Ask HN: What do you use to store code snippets? - babyboy808

Quick one here, I'm on the lookout for a web based solution to store all of my code snippets I have created / gotten from other projects / found online etc. Up until now I have used MS Word, I know I know...<p>I am thinking about a wiki of some sort but would love to hear any of your choices and suggestions.<p>I would need the the following:<p><pre><code>    + The ability to categorize snippets.

    + A nice code viewer to quickly grab the code I need.

    + Search

    + Hosted on my server.</code></pre>
======
cesare
<http://www.tiddlywiki.com/>

It has tags, search, and there are many useful plugins (you may want to have
syntax highlighting: <http://tiddlywiki.org/wiki/Syntax_Highlighting>).

It's all javascript so it runs locally in your browser. No need for a server.
But you can't also host it on your server if you want:
<http://tiddlywiki.org/wiki/Server-Side_Solutions>.

------
ScottWhigham
I use a combination of files (.sql files, .cs files, etc), OneNote, and
Google. Not very elegant, I know, but it works.

I tried this one out once upon a time: <http://www.snipitpro.com/>. I didn't
buy - it was $40 at the time I downloaded it and then they raised it to $50
IIRC. I see now that it is back to $40 which, to me, is too much. I'd pay $20
_max_ for such a system. I've survived 12+ years without paying money for a
standalone code snippet manager so to get me to pay money, your system has to
be great (which, IIRC, this one was) but it also has to be so cheap that I
think to myself, "You know what? It's actually worth the $14.95 to replace my
text files and OneNote combo."

------
jmonegro
I use snipt.net

------
nreece
I use EverNote

